# Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen



## axel25 (28. Juli 2009)

*Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Wie Widerstanndsfähig wären eigentlich die "alten" Schlachtschiffe gegen heutige Raketen und Torpedoangriffe, wenn man sie mit Automatikladern, besseren Radaranlagen und gelenkten Flugabwehrraketen ausrüsten würde? 
Und allgemein auf den jetzigen Stand der Technik bringen würde?


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Du könntest "alte" Schlachtschiffe definitiv auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik bringen indem du Waffen und Panzerung soweit modernisierst das ein brauchbarer Schutz vor Flugzeugen und Ubooten sowie anderen Überwassereinheiten vorhanden ist ...

ABER was hast du dann? Eine geschätzt 380m lange riesige schwimmende Festung die wahrscheinlich keine 20 Knoten schaffen würde ... 

Wofür? Dieser Koloss wäre weder besonders zur Seekriegsführung geeignet da zu langsam und schwerfällig, als Unterstützung für Bodenoffensiven auch sinnlos da Flugzeuge hierbei wesentlich effektiver und präziser sind und als Feuerschutz bei Landungen reichen auch kleinere Schiffe ...

So ein Schlachtschiff wäre nix weiter als ein Prestigeobjekt ohne nennenswerten Sinn ...


----------



## Woohoo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Das wäre doch mal eine feiner Test für das Trash TV, frag doch mal bei N24 und Co nach. 

So riesen Schiffe sind aber doch wirklich sinnlos bei der heutigen Technik. Große Landungen wie 1944 wird es auch nicht mehr geben.

Willst du jetzt versuchen einen riesen Schlachtschiff zu bauen ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

dazu müsste man schon viele Arten von Schiffen kombinieren um wirklich ein super Schlachtschiff zu bauen
 eine Kombination aus Atom-U-Boot, Schlachtschiff, Raketenkreuzer, Fregatte und Flugzeugträger

heutzutage sind Schlachtschiffe überflüssig und ein leichtes Ziel (seit es Raketen und Flugzeuge gibt)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wie Widerstanndsfähig wären eigentlich die "alten" Schlachtschiffe gegen heutige Raketen und Torpedoangriffe, wenn man sie mit Automatikladern, besseren Radaranlagen und gelenkten Flugabwehrraketen ausrüsten würde?
> Und allgemein auf den jetzigen Stand der Technik bringen würde?



Wenn man sie allgemein auf den jetztigen Stand der Technik bringen würde, wären sie keine Schlachtschiffe mehr.

Die Panzerung von Schlachtschiffen war schon überholt, als die ersten vollwertigen gebaut wurden. Im ersten Weltkrieg (als aber noch größtenteils Kasemattenschiffe unterwegs waren), reichte sie afaik gerade noch so aus.
Aber im zweiten Weltkrieg war die Entwicklung von Panzerbrechender Munition schon soweit vorrangeschritten, dass selbst die >>1m dicken Stahlschichten rund um die Kommandozentralen durchschlagen wurden - vom restlichen Rumpf ganz zu schweigen. Es gibt grund zu der Annahme, dass die Endphase der Versenkung der Bismarck so lange dauerte, weil auf zu kurze Entfernung und damit flachen Bahnen geschossen wurde: Die Geschossen flogen einmal über der Wasserlinie durch den Rumpf durch und richteten vergleichsweise wenig Schaden an.
Gegen heutige schwere Marschflugkörper dürfte gar nichts mehr helfen. Man muss sich nurmal angucken, welcher Aufwand heute bei Kampfpanzern getrieben wird - und deren Feind ist ein paar kg schwer und wird von der Schulter oder in mehrfacher Ausführung von kleinen Hubschraubern gestartet. Marschflugkörper gegen Seeziele haben dagegen typischweise 200-300kg Sprengköpfe, maximal bis zu 700kg (nuklear Ausführungen noch mal extra).

Gegen Torpedos gibt es sowie, spätestens seit dem unterlaufende Modelle einsatzfähig sind, kaum noch eine angemesse Verteidigung außer "ausweichen" und "Trägersystem vor dem Abschuss vernichten".

So gesehen hat ein Schlachtschiff also null Defensiv-Vorteile gegenüber jeder anderen Überwassereinheit - und wäre, ausgerüstet mit modernen aktiven Verteidigungssystemen, genauso sicher/unsicher. In der See-Offensive sind Projektilwaffen auch eine Angelengheit des letzten Jahrhunderts - Schiffe sind teuer und somit selten. D.h. man muss nie viele vernichten und wenn es darum geht, große Mengen Sprengstoff auf wenige Ziele abzufeuern, sind Raketen die bessere Lösung.
Das einzige, wofür Schlachtschiffe heute noch geeignet sind, ist Massenbombardierung von Landzielen - wie die Iowas ja in diversen Reaktivierungen demonstriert haben. Aber Massenbombardierungen sind auch vergleichsweise out. Somit stellen sie nur noch eine verdammt große und teure Plattform für eine geringe Zahl von Marschflugkörpern dar, die auch auf eine spezialisierte Fregatte gepasst hätten.

(Anm.: Für die Zumwalt-Klasse ist wieder eine Artillerie-Hauptbewaffnung im Gespräch - aber mit wenigen Geschützen und extrem hoher Reichweite. Und schwer gepanzerte Riesen sind das auch nicht)


----------



## Cop (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

du meinst also eine Tirpitz 2000.


----------



## axel25 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*



Cop schrieb:


> du meinst also eine Tirpitz 2000.



So ähnlich.

@ruyven_macaran: Soweit ich weiß haben die Projektile nur an besobders empfindlichen Stellen ins Schiff eindringen Können! Ansonsten sind sie abgeprallt, dasselbe gilt für die Torpedos! Meiner Erkenntnis nach wurde die Bismarck selbstversenkt, durch den gesamten Sprengstoofvorrat an Board!  
Und auch gegen Raketenwaffen gibt es Abwehrsysteme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Die Bismarck hat sich selbst versenkt (durch öffnen von Flutungsventilen), das stimmt - das mit den Abprallern nicht. Bei Untersuchungen am Wrack wurden selbst an am stärksten gepanzerten Stellen Durchschüsse gefunden.

Abwehrsysteme gegen Raktenwaffen gibt es, ja - aber wie gesagt: Wenn sich ein Schiff auf aktive Abwehr verlässt, ist es kein typisches Schlachtschiff mehr, dass sich ja eben gerade durch seine schwere Panzerung auszeichnet.
Und bis auf weiteres sind die Abwehrwaffen auch noch nicht so gut, dass es sich für die Versenkung einzelner Ziele lohnen würde, auf Geschütze als Offensivbewaffnung umzusteigen.


----------



## axel25 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bismarck hat sich selbst versenkt (durch öffnen von Flutungsventilen), das stimmt - das mit den Abprallern nicht. Bei Untersuchungen am Wrack wurden selbst an am stärksten gepanzerten Stellen Durchschüsse gefunden.



Stimmt, da habe ich nicht richtig gelesen. Aber soweit ich weiß haben die Torpedos der britischen Zerstörer nichts weiter bewirkt als Dellen und vllt. durch Schockwirkung Schäden an den Lenzpumpen und Hilfsmaschinen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwehrsysteme gegen Raktenwaffen gibt es, ja - aber wie gesagt: Wenn sich ein Schiff auf aktive Abwehr verlässt, ist es kein typisches Schlachtschiff mehr, dass sich ja eben gerade durch seine schwere Panzerung auszeichnet.
> Und bis auf weiteres sind die Abwehrwaffen auch noch nicht so gut, dass es sich für die Versenkung einzelner Ziele lohnen würde, auf Geschütze als Offensivbewaffnung umzusteigen.



Ich würde so ein Schiff dann gegen schwächer gepanzerte Schiffe, Landziele und Piraten (durch die große Anzahl an leichter FlaK auf neueren Schlachtschiffen) einsetzen und es für die Fleet-in-beeing-Rolle verwenden, also als Abschreckung! Und soweit ich weiß, ist die komplette Führung mittlerweile unter Deck. Der Kommandant eines solchen Schiffes soll in einem Interview geagt haben, das es ihm egal wäre, ob er noch Aufbauten hätte oder nicht, die einzige Waffengattung die ihm Kopfschmerzen bereite, seien Atomwaffen. 

Und durch Automatisierung könnte man ja alles in den Rumpf verlegen (Gefechtleitstand, etc.) und das Radar auf einem Stahlmasten befestigen, der Rund ist, ca. 75cm Durchmesser hat und bis zum Kiel reicht. Der würde sich auch nicht soleicht umschießen lassen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*



axel25 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da habe ich nicht richtig gelesen. Aber soweit ich weiß haben die Torpedos der britischen Zerstörer nichts weiter bewirkt als Dellen und vllt. durch Schockwirkung Schäden an den Lenzpumpen und Hilfsmaschinen.



Das kann gut sein. Damalige Torpedos liefen sehr flach und hatten Aufschlagzünder, oft sogar die Sprengladung ganz vorn -> bei einem Torpedowulst ohne jede Wirkung.
Das sieht heute (und bei Geschossen schon damals) anders aus.



> Ich würde so ein Schiff dann gegen schwächer gepanzerte Schiffe, Landziele und Piraten (durch die große Anzahl an leichter FlaK auf neueren Schlachtschiffen) einsetzen



Für keinen dieser Zwecke braucht es ein riesiges Schlachtschiff, da kommt man mit deutlich billigeren Einheiten zurecht 



> und es für die Fleet-in-beeing-Rolle verwenden, also als Abschreckung!



Abschrecken kann nur eine Waffe, die sehr wirkungsvoll ist. Und abgesehen von der Unterstützung für Landangriffe hat ein Schlachtschiff da keine Chance.
Diese erfüllen aber einer Reihe von Fregatten mit einem Reichweite-starken Geschütz genauso (bzw. besser, weil sich niemand die Hoffnung auf eine Ein-Treffer-Problem-gelöst-Lösung machen kann) und gegen einen Flugzeug- oder auch nur Hubschrauberträger sind beide recht wirkungslos.



> Und soweit ich weiß, ist die komplette Führung mittlerweile unter Deck.



Die Leitstände dienten nur als Beispiel, dass man mit Panzerung heutzutage keinen Schutz mehr sicherstellen kann - selbst wenn man von extrem dicken Versionen ausgeht, die sich schiffs-weit überhaupt nicht umsetzen lassen.
Bei moderner, dezentraler Elektronik wäre es vermutlich kein großes Problem, ohne eine Kommandozentrale kampffähig zu bleiben.
Aber mit blockierten Türmen, zerstörter Maschiene und starkem Wassereinbruch ist es man es nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leitstände dienten nur als Beispiel, dass man mit Panzerung heutzutage keinen Schutz mehr sicherstellen kann - selbst wenn man von extrem dicken Versionen ausgeht, die sich schiffs-weit überhaupt nicht umsetzen lassen.
> Bei moderner, dezentraler Elektronik wäre es vermutlich kein großes Problem, ohne eine Kommandozentrale kampffähig zu bleiben.
> Aber mit blockierten Türmen, zerstörter Maschiene und starkem Wassereinbruch ist es man es nicht.


Ich denke auch, das ist genau der Punkt. Heutige Waffen sind durchschlagskräftiger und präziser als ihre Vorgänger in WKII. Große, schwere Schiffe wären riesige Zielscheiben. Bei Flugzeugträgern funktioniert das auch nur, weil Flugzeuge als Bewaffnung extrem effektiv gegen alle möglichen Ziele agieren können, sei es über oder unter Wasser.

Schon im WKII zeigte sich ja, dass die klassische Flotte mit Schlachtschiffen in Kreuzer- und Zerstörerbegleitung einer modernen Trägerflotte nicht Herr werden kann. Teilweise wurden in Japan dann sogar Rümpfe von Schlachtkreuzern und anderen Schiffensarten zu Trägern umgebaut.

Der im Grunde einzige Vorteil der Schlachtschiffe waren die extrem großkalibrigen Kanonen zum Beschuss anderer Schiffe und Küstenanlagen, aber diese Rolle konnten Flugbomber mit entsprechendem Begleitschutz genauso erledigen, bei größerer Reichweite und mehr Flexibilität im Einsatz.
Ist ja auch eine Frage des Geldes, bei derart riesigen schiffen, daher wurden dann nur noch große Träger gebaut und eben kleinere Kampfschiffe...


----------



## Falscher-Prophet (23. August 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Also nur mal zum Thema abprallen von Geschossen... Ich komme gerade von der Bundeswehr und war in der Panzertruppe tätig ... So ein KE-Geschoss (kybernetische Engergie) prallt erst ab einem Winkel <10° von der gegnerischen Panzerung ab. Und ich meine 10° is schon echt wenig. Das heißt das Teil kommt mit so viel Bums angeflogen, da macht sich keiner mehr Gedanken prallts ab oder net. Und so wird es auch bei den Schiffen sein (vorallem da die Schiffsrümpfe sowieso eher wenig Abprallschutz bieten).

Aus meiner Sicht is ein Schlachtschiff einfach unnötig heutzutage. z.B die deutschen Fregatten haben nur 1x 70mm Maschinenkanone. Denkt man erstmal: Ja und mit was machen die was kaputt ?
Das tolle is nur, dass diese Maschinenkanone en feindliches Schiff sozusagen von oben nach unten einmal aufsägt. Und dann gibt es ja noch die Raketen, wo man sich keine Gendanken drumm macht. Triffts mich oder net... Sondern wie grieg ichs kaputt bevor es mich trefft  ... 

Deswegen ist es heute wichtiger kleinere, schnellere Boote zu bauen. Meiner Meinung nach. 

Und zur Massenbombadierung setzt man heute auch eher dann wieder auf Flugzeugträger.


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Un wenn ma Schiffe mit modernster Stealth-Technologie ausstattet dass sie vom Radar und wärmesuchenden Raketen netmehr erfasst werden können? Dann is es zummindest für die meisten Ortungssysteme unsichtbar, dann noch ne möglichst metallsparende Bauweise aus Verbundwerkstoffen, Karbon, Glasfaser etc. um zu verhindern, dass Magnetzünder darauf anspringen. Als Bewaffnung allerlei See-Luft/See-See-Raketen und Torpedos, meinetwegen auch mit atomaren Sprengköpfen un ma hat en nahezu unsichtbares Gerät das in der Lage is ganze Städte zu bombardieren. Nebenbei dürfte sich durch den vielen Platz auch die Nutzung erneuerbarer Energien einfacher machen. Um Flugzeuge mit Elektroantrieb noch konkurrenzfähig zu halten fehlt uns momentan noch die Technologie, aber vom Diesel zum Elektroschiff is der Unterschied nur sehr gering, wenn net sogar das elektrisch angetriebene Schiff besser is als das Dieselgetriebene.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

In deiner Liste fehlen die Eigenschaften "groß", "schwer gepanzert", "Primärbewaffnung: schwere Projektilwaffen" - also alles, was ein Schlachtschiff ausmacht.
Ein schnelles Schiff, primär aus Verbundwerkstoffen, schwer zu orten und mit modernen Lenkwaffen ausgestattet ergibt z.B. sowas oder sowas - und hat vermutlich durchaus das Potential, einen Zweikampf gegen Yamamoto zu gewinnen.

Die erneuerbarkeit von Energien interessiert das Militär nicht die Bohne, lässt sich wohl auch kaum umsetzen (Segel-Kriegsschiffe?), rein elektrischer Antrieb ist nach wie vor sehr stark in der Reichweite eingeschränkt und auf spezielle Versorgungseinrichtungen angewiesen. Das macht nur bei Einheiten Sinn, für die aus Lautstärke- und Versorgungsgründen keine Verbrennungsmaschienen eingesetzt werden können, sprich: (Brennstoffzellen-)U-Boote.
(Aber auch da vorläufig aber auch nur für kleine, küstenorientierte Modelle)


----------



## Marquis (24. August 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Es macht doch eh keinen Sinn veraltete Schiffe auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, eine komplette Neuentwicklung wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.
Wie wäre es mit einem Stealth Flugzeugträger-Uboot Hybrid, der zusätzlich noch mit Marschflugkörpern ausgestattet wäre, so Quasi als moderner Schlachtkreuzer


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

*AW: Widerstandsfähigkeit von Schlachtschiffen und heutiger Nutzen*

Mit Schlachtschiffen kam man  keine Seeschlachten mehr gewinnen,es sei denn sie kämpfen gegen Piraten nartürlich.


----------

